# VIN location on '68 Muncie



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

The drive train on my '68 GTO is supposed to be original and the numbers of the VIN that are supposed to be on the engine block are there, but i can't seem to locate any appropriate #'s on the Muncie 4 speed on the 3 sides that i can see. Is it possible that the numbers are on the top? (yes it's still in the car). Has anyone had experience with that? Thanks.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

The few cars I have seen had the partial VIN stamped on the right side of the main case where the tail shaft attaches. The date stamp was in that same area as well.

I have seen partial VINs stamped on top at the forward edge but those were units that came out of Chevrolet vehicles. I don't know if Pontiac ever stamped the partial VINs on top of the case. Perhaps someone will have some more info to add...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I looked for it when it was up on a lift for front end work last year and didn't see anything. I'll try to crawl under it and look around again for ANY identifying numbers. I'm 99.44/100 sure everything is original (i'm in contact with the original owner), so hopefully it can be proved. Thanks again.


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

The original Muncie M-20 in my '66 GTO has the partial VIN stamp on the top of the case, left (driver's) side near the ear that the top bolt passes through to secure the tranny to the bellhousing. I also have a spare M-20 with the VIN stamp in the same location.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

gtoguy389, thanks for your reply and the pic! Guess i'll have to use a mirror to try and see that location when i get the car jacked back up and maybe take a pic of the numbers so when i say it's a matching drivetrain and someone says prove it....i can!


----------

